# BJ - surprised GSP isn't on roids, says his trainer to go #$()* himself



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

http://mmamania.com/2009/01/24/ufc-...ges-hamburglar-st-pierre-isnt-using-steroids/

"It’s surprising that he’s in such good shape without the use of steroids or growth hormones, he’s eating cheeseburgers and all that. (GSP trainer) Firas [Zahabi], after the fight, he can go home, walk to his bedroom, take his shoes off, lie down in his bed, take about 20 or 30 minutes and go **** himself."

i'm truly amazed this guy has any fans left at all...isn't he a great ambassador for the sport!?!?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow I'm shocked- the closer the fight gets the more stupid ass shit flies out of BJ's piehole.

Keep talking dumbass.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

100% class as usual from BJ. I'm starting to get sick of this bullshit. We get it you're built like a 12 year old girl (who says that's a bad thing?), no need to keep on insulting those with a more muscular build. This honestly just is making him seem more scared than anything else.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmm BJ makes a comment that knows will stir up controversy and get people talking about his fight, I for one am shocked by this. :sarcastic12:


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Let BJ talk. It's only gonna make him look stupid when he gets beat down.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

God forbid anyone with a larger muscle mass than BJ isn't on steroids. Haha this pre-fight hype from BJ is typical. It means absolutely nothing...Unless he loses. Then we'll hear about it until he gets another undeserved shot at GSP. 

Yet I still find myself rooting for BJ. I have no idea why. :confused02:


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

The steroids comment is uncalled for.

But By calling out the trainer is fine by me. He's been talken smack on BJ. 

I can't wait until BJ kicks Georges' a$$


----------



## Seth_petruzelli (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont give a shit about "Good ambassador for the sport", I just hate BJ.Its typical of BJ to accuse guys that looks good of using steriods.BJ is just mad that he has the body of a 10 year old.For the love of god GSP better smash his face in.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Poor old BJ, he looks like the fat kid from the Goonies and GSP looks like Bruce Lee.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Grotty said:


> Poor old BJ, he looks like the fat kid from the Goonies and GSP looks like Bruce Lee.


BJ:









GSP:









:thumbsup:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Zahabi has been talking his fair share of shit about BJ, so I'm fine with BJ talking it back.

Regarding the steroids, he probably feels the same way i do; that most people are on some kind of PED - only when he says it, people listen to him :laugh:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

He doesnt think GSP is on roids, he is just trying to get inside of his head, thats what he does. When he says shit like this it just builds the hype of the fight even more. doesnt this comment make all of you even more anxious for the fight. I cant wait it should be awesome


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Somebody should tell BJ that is what happens when you work out instead of taking a break...

Penn and Mir have both started to annoy me with things they have said about other fighters, or even just other people/things in general.

I went from wanting GSP to win to wanting GSP to dominate and I am hoping Brock will do the same as well. I don't mind a little bit of smack talk but I see enough of this ultimate fighter house crap that I don't need to see it in commercials and prefight interviews etc.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

MLS said:


> Hmmm BJ makes a comment that knows will stir up controversy and get people talking about his fight, I for one am shocked by this. :sarcastic12:


BJ IS SUCH A DOUCHEBAG. MMA NEEDZ MORE POLITE GUYZ. UGHHHHH

I can't blame BJ for being all pissed, he's ready to fight. I wish we could give up dweling on fighters physiques as well, it's not like Penn looks like Roy Nelson


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

The only reason BJ says the things he does is to hype the fight and get people talking about him, and judging from the amount of posts people start on this forum every time he opens his mouth, i'd say he's doing a fine job.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Does anyone here really need BJ or even GSP for that matter to say anything that could possibly hype this fight more or get them more exciting for next Saturday?

If you do then please go to Kittens.com or knittingonline.com.

BJ may just be trying to hype the fight more but true fans don't need it only the casual fans do and even for the casual fans who needs hype to buy this hype instead of just wanting to see this fight go down- I believe the WNBA has plenty of extra tickets. 

Talk trash, hype the fight, tell GSP you are going to kill him and then his family members one by one...blahblahblah. Drop the steroids crap because all that does sound like is BJ's excuse if he loses or just simply he thinks GSP cheats with zero proof to back it up.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know if BJ realizes how desperate he looks with his comments. He feels insecure and and he needs this to get into GSP's head. Won't work though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't like when BJ makes baseless Steroid accusations but what do people expect? It's BJ he is who he is. BJ is a dick but you know what he's also amazingly fun to watch fight.

BJ is going to say stupid shit but you know what him telling GSP's trainer to go **** himself is fine to me because GSP's trainer is running his mouth a bit too.

People shouldn't take BJ seriously stuff he says is just funny in a lot of ways so I just laugh at it.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

All Firas did was hype up his fighter, so he can't even do that?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Man, you guys are taking this a little too seriously. BJ does this every single time. Except for maybe against Joe, he didn't say anything bad about Joe. He did however repeatedly say Sherk was on roids. :thumbsup:

Let's start talking about that again since we're all being mad serious.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

All he is doing is hyping up the fight even though he doesn't need to in my opinion. 

It seems like almost every boxer does this before there fights and they don't have people whining about how he should be respectful.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm really surprised you guys are getting so upset and reacting the way you are.

You'd think you guys have never seen a BJ Penn fight before by some of the comments.

BJ hypes fights and talks shit. That's what he does and honestly I don't care that he does that because he goes in and gets it done so it doesn't matter.

My point is it's all just to hype the fight and nothing we haven't seen before so just calm down.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

The thing I find funny is that the main people that bitch about BJ talking shit are doing EXACTLY what BJ wants them to do and that's talk about him. Even if you want to talk shit about how he is talking shit (yet claim what he is doing is bad but what you are doing is ok) you are still talking about him therefore feeding into what he wants and making the likelihood of him talking more shit greater.


----------



## faustus34 (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't care that BJ said he was going to fight GSP to the death or that he was going to lick the blood off his hands after fighting Sean Serk, but unfounded steroid accusations is crossing the line in my opinion. Let the NSAC worry about testing for 'roids and keep focused on doing your job. 

No sensible fan will believe GSP is on roids unless its proven, but it was still a classless move on BJs part. 

As for what he said about GSP's trainer, that's just part of the hype.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i'm truly amazed this guy has any fans left at all...isn't he a great ambassador for the sport!?!?


I'm amazed that you're amazed. I thought this comment was funny as hell. GSP's trainer has been talking smack and BJ just threw some back at him. I've always questioned whether GSP has used roids (Randy too and he's one of my favorites). I don't think his aim in life is to be a great ambassador for the sport. That's why we have Randy, GSP, and Rich.

Unlike everyone else I don't think this is hype at all. I think this is BJ being BJ. It's not like he jumped on the radio and just started talking before the hosts said anything. He's asked questions specifically for the answer and he was being real. He's not the only 1 who thinks GSP is on roids. And if someone using a media to talk trash about me I'm sure as hell gonna send it back that way. Alot of people are saying BJ's a dick but I respect his skill. I respect BJ's skill and that he doesn't feel the need to censor his feelings when asked. He adds color to a sport that has the same carbon copy answers before and after every fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm getting really annoyed with this trash talking. 

I'm also getting really annoyed with people saying, "Oh, he's just hyping the fight," like that's some excuse not to show a little class.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Grotty said:


> Poor old BJ, he looks like the fat kid from the Goonies and GSP looks like Bruce Lee.


You mean the kid with all the candy bars...roflz!!!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> I'm amazed that you're amazed. I thought this comment was funny as hell. GSP's trainer has been talking smack and BJ just threw some back at him. I've always questioned whether GSP has used roids (Randy too and he's one of my favorites). I don't think his aim in life is to be a great ambassador for the sport. That's why we have Randy, GSP, and Rich.
> 
> Unlike everyone else I don't think this is hype at all. I think this is BJ being BJ. It's not like he jumped on the radio and just started talking before the hosts said anything. He's asked questions specifically for the answer and he was being real. He's not the only 1 who thinks GSP is on roids. And if someone using a media to talk trash about me I'm sure as hell gonna send it back that way. Alot of people are saying BJ's a dick but I respect his skill. I respect BJ's skill and that he doesn't feel the need to censor his feelings when asked. He adds color to a sport that has the same carbon copy answers before and after every fight.


plz tell me what gsp's trainer said that would warrant such a response...cuz i feel like i'm missing something


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anyone want to take another look at what BJ actually said?



> It’s surprising that he’s in such good shape *without* the use of steroids or growth hormones


Notice the word "without".


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

BJ is like a better Junie Browning. Talks the same talk, but he can back it up a little better that Junie.

I am super hyped for this fight no matter which way it goes!


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

One would think with all the money BJ's family has he would have grew up with a better education. He just sounds so ignorant anytime he speaks. He is a piece of shit for a person no matter how much talent every keeps claiming he has. I personally can not stand the jackass.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> plz tell me what gsp's trainer said that would warrant such a response...cuz i feel like i'm missing something


Did you hear the interview? They asked him what he thought about Firaz saying that it's not good enough to beat BJ, he wants him finished and hurt. So BJ, a little more eloquently, says he can go **** himself. Really not that horrible maybe a little over the top, but not like "OMG what is he saying?!?!?"


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

BJ's pretty good at hyping up fights, just reading from the first page of all the pissed off posts, looks like he got what he wanted.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

It's hyping the fight guys...don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

the unknown said:


> This BJ is such a bratty shit. What kind of "grown man" uses a ring name of "The Prodigy".
> 
> Time to get some hair on your nuts kid and start acting like a real man. BJ the hairless boy!


You obviously don't understand the history behind his nickname. 

You've seen his nuts?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Walker said:


> BJ:


no need to drag str8edge into this... hes suffered enough :thumbsup:

anyways... yeah, BJ is a total douche. its one thing to trash talk to get hype, but this is just pathetic.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> You obviously don't understand the history behind his nickname.
> 
> You've seen his nuts?


Wawa it's not worth it to try to talk sense into people like that.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thread: Kamikaze145- surprised this thread is shocked by BJ's comments, as he makes them all the #$()* time.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Does anyone want to take another look at what BJ actually said?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhhhhh Wawa, they need something to hate on BJ for.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I love it!! I can't wait for this fight!


Cheeseburgers aren't that bad of a thing to eat every now and then if you are training that hard, especially if the are made with super lean beef or buffalo. You need a butload of calories if you are working as hard as GSP does.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

the unknown said:


> wow the anonymous whiners are out in force today! LOL
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!


didnt u "anonymously " neg rep me the other day


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It's not about how you look. Hell, BJ could be on them just as easily as GSP.

Let's not forget that both Barnett and Sylvia tested positive, and neither one is exactly an Adonis.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Norway1 said:


> didnt u "anonymously " neg rep me the other day


He cannot confirm or deny that "unknown" occurence


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow, people have short attention spans. He always does this yet people seem to be shocked every time he does it. that is like people being shocked every time a politician lies or does something illegal. It's just what they do.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

BJ is just getting sour that GSP is a much better athlete than he is with more fans.. lol..

either that, or hes hyping the fight again..

im getting over Penn's arrogance and disrespect.

hope GSP gives him he's much deserved beatdown.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

cezwan said:


> BJ is just getting sour that GSP is a much better athlete than he is with more fans.. lol..
> 
> either that, or hes hyping the fight again..
> 
> ...


Bj Penn has just as much fans as GSP, its just that this site is little on the Nut Hugging side towards GSP.


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

cezwan said:


> hope GSP gives him he's much deserved beatdown.


Please!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

S_I_C said:


> Bj Penn has just as much fans as GSP, its just that this site is little on the Nut Hugging side towards GSP.


no bj does not....otherwise his ppv's would sell as good as gsp's do...


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not mad at all, this happens all the time with BJ (after the fight BJ wil be al like "come train with me", If he would win. If not, GSP has obviously roided more than Hammerhouse combined. At least according to BJ "the Truth" Penn); I am confused though:

He compliments GSP for being like on roids without the roids, and then tells GSP's trainer to go f%&# himself (who at least partly should be responsible for GSP's good shape)... It doesn't sound coherent IMO...

Anyways: I love BJ the fighter, I don't really love BJ the person. But I ain't no hater, at least he's motivated now which I'm grateful for, so I can see him at 100%.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> no bj does not....otherwise his ppv's would sell as good as gsp's do...


Ufc 84 sold more PPVS than UFC 87.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

S_I_C said:


> Ufc 84 sold more PPVS than UFC 87.


source?

wiki says ufc 84 had 475 000

ufc 87 had 625 000


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

MLS said:


> Hmmm BJ makes a comment that knows will stir up controversy and get people talking about his fight, I for one am shocked by this. :sarcastic12:


hahaha...YES


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> source?
> 
> wiki says ufc 84 had 475 000
> 
> ufc 87 had 625 000


Lol, I was just pulling facts out of my ass  You just seem like a sore Sherk Fan


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

S_I_C said:


> Lol, I was just pulling facts out of my ass  You just seem like a sore Sherk Fan


yeh ok thats exactly what i am...:confused02:


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> yeh ok thats exactly what i am...:confused02:


Just kiddin' brah.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

BJ's actually a crap draw but this special really should help that.

I still don't think 94 will do the kind of numbers people think.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm ******* tired of BJ. I hope GSP retires his ass for good.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

Gotta love to hate BJ. I wouldn't be surprised if Dana told him to be the ultimate bad boy.


----------



## 2-D (Sep 9, 2007)

BJ is just hyping the fight the same way he did for the Sherk fight. like him or not he gets people talking.


----------



## titan305 (May 27, 2007)

Maybe BJ is jealous he has the the body of a 12 year old vegetarian boy compared to some of his opponents. I type this as I watch the BJ/Sherk fight. After all the smack talk though, BJ knows he will have his hands full. If not now, he will soon. 
I think it will be an exciting fight and I personally am not a BJ fan. I was turned off when during an interview w/ Rogan after a fight he says something to the effect of " If you want to know more about what BJ thinks go to BJpenn.com" I thought that was pretty arrogant. But, then again, I think he is trying to look out for himself and his business. I'll be happy with a good fight. All the fighters have great courage and skills to do what they do, so props to them.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> I don't know if BJ realizes how desperate he looks with his comments. He feels insecure and and he needs this to get into GSP's head. Won't work though.


 I am a BJ fan and a GSP fan and I don't mind all of the trash talk, as a matter of fact I like it. Its part of a real fight. What this guy is saying I tend to agree with. I am sensing a little insecurity with BJ. I believe BJ has the spirit of a real warrior and believes in his ability but I sense that there is this thought in the back of BJ's head that George may be the better fighter and he is doing what he can to quite this thought. This is just my opinion and to all of the other BJ fans don't think I am bashing him but its just what I am sensing.

Mark


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Just because BJ doesn't work hard enough to get a six-pack, doesn't mean other people don't have work ethic.


----------



## titan305 (May 27, 2007)

Robopencil said:


> Just because BJ doesn't work hard enough to get a six-pack, doesn't mean other people don't have work ethic.


True. Also, just because people do have a six pack doesn't mean they do roids.

He does get alot of grief for his stamina though and may be because he doesn't have the chiseled look of some fighters. People do speculate on looks though and it goes both ways. I don't think tattoos or goatees make you tough either though.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

titan305 said:


> True. Also, just because people do have a six pack doesn't mean they do roids.
> 
> He does get alot of grief for his stamina though and may be because he doesn't have the chiseled look of some fighters. People do speculate on looks though and it goes both ways. I don't think tattoos or goatees make you tough either though.


I think a chiseled body says something about how hard you're working, but you could be in great shape without looking like a superhero. 

Also, it depends on your body-type. A lot of HW fights are just too big to put on a six-pack, it doesn't mean they aren't in shape.

Fedor is a great example of this, he's P4P the best fighter in the world in my opinion. He's in great shape, but frankly he looks like a bus driver.


----------



## titan305 (May 27, 2007)

yep I agree. Look forward to a great fight!


----------



## tankie64 (Jan 22, 2009)

vandalian said:


> I'm getting really annoyed with this trash talking.
> 
> I'm also getting really annoyed with people saying, "Oh, he's just hyping the fight," like that's some excuse not to show a little class.


WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jockstrap (Jun 1, 2008)

just BJ being BJ i say we kick him in the balls


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

i dunno if you heard that rumor...back when GSP had to pull out of the Hughes fight...i heard it wasnt a groin injury but he couldnt pass the piss test. i dont think its true but that's what some people were saying.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

maybe its because gsp trains for more than 5 hours daily huh BJ? Or it could be the lack of vacation time in his training regimine.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

roboyobo said:


> i dunno if you heard that rumor...back when GSP had to pull out of the Hughes fight...i heard it wasnt a groin injury but he couldnt pass the piss test. i dont think its true but that's what some people were saying.


Really? Who are these "people" and are they internetz bloggers and/or ninjas?


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

Its when i was training at the Relson Gracie school. I dont think it's true but some of the guys there were talking about it


----------



## okimherenow2 (Nov 19, 2007)

You guys who are taking this seriously are just sad and want something to bitch about BJ for. So he's talking shit on GSP, who cares do you know GSP are you his friends?. BJ runs his mouth we all know this, but do we have to make a new thread everytime with the same old agruments in it that we heard a million times before?. To me this is getting very old, everyone hates BJ and loves GSP. It's kinda sad you guys hate someone you dont even know personaly.


----------



## aellis1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Just BJ trying to get a mental edge over GSP, whom he already thinks is a "quitter", doesn't have heart, etc...I very strongly doubt BJ actually believes half the shit he says. 

Win, lose, or draw after the fight BJ always hugs his opponent, and tells them great fight, no hard feelings, just hyping up the fight, blah blah blah....Watch the end of the Sherk fight (same with the Pulver fight), and those 2 really had a war of words leading up to the fight.


----------



## canuckchuck (Oct 15, 2006)

If i had a body like bJ.s and worked out five hours a day i would think everybodt was on roids to:thumb02:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

the unknown said:


> wow the anonymous whiners are out in force today! LOL
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!


You know I can see who reps me, right? You negged me, saying "that insult makes no sense", and, of course, you didn't leave your name. Which I on;t mind, but you're here complaining about anonymous neg reps, so you kinda come off as a moron. I told you that you don't understand the history behind BJ's nickname, which is not an insult. It's just a fact. If you don't believe BJ is a prodigy, you're an idiot.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

hahahahha ******* OWNED KID


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> You know I can see who reps me, right? You negged me, saying "that insult makes no sense", and, of course, you didn't leave your name. Which I on;t mind, but you're here complaining about anonymous neg reps, so you kinda come off as a moron. I told you that you don't understand the history behind BJ's nickname, which is not an insult. It's just a fact. If you don't believe BJ is a prodigy, you're an idiot.


Not only that but his neg reps don't count because he's in red.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I find it funny that in this thread everyone is calling BJ an asshole yet in the "Randy cheated on his wife" thread the argument is "I don't care what he does outside the ring, all I care about is what he does inside the octagon".


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Am I still the only one who thinks BJ's statement is incoherent and makes no sense, tha way he puts it? First, he compliments GSP's physique in a rather rude manner and then he says this about GSP's trainer:

"after the fight, he can go home, walk to his bedroom, take his shoes off, lie down in his bed, take about 20 or 30 minutes and go **** himself.""

wtf? Is he talking about GSP's trainer jacking off? Does he think GSP will look that sexy beating him? I don't get it.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

joppp said:


> Am I still the only one who thinks BJ's statement is incoherent and makes no sense, tha way he puts it? First, he compliments GSP's physique in a rather rude manner and then he says this about GSP's trainer:
> 
> "after the fight, he can go home, walk to his bedroom, take his shoes off, lie down in his bed, take about 20 or 30 minutes and go **** himself.""
> 
> wtf? Is he talking about GSP's trainer jacking off? Does he think GSP will look that sexy beating him? I don't get it.


I didn't think it was that hard to comprehend the interviewer asks what BJ thought about Firaz saying it's not good enough to beat BJ but they have to finish him, hurt him. And then BJ says he can go eff himself.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> I didn't think it was that hard to comprehend the interviewer asks what BJ thought about Firaz saying it's not good enough to beat BJ but they have to finish him, hurt him. And then BJ says he can go eff himself.


Well, they don't have the (...) that's usually there when they jump in the dialogue. Also, what's that about the taking off his shoes and lying down and mastrubate ("F%#& himself")?

Still, I'm not hatin' on BJ, he sasy what he says and we just have to accept it. Plus he's an amazing fighter.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

joppp said:


> Well, they don't have the (...) that's usually there when they jump in the dialogue. Also, what's that about the taking off his shoes and lying down and mastrubate ("F%#& himself")?
> 
> Still, I'm not hatin' on BJ, he sasy what he says and we just have to accept it. Plus he's an amazing fighter.


He was just dramatizing the go eff yourself part.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

GSP is in Penn's head in a bad way.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

The Legend said:


> All he is doing is hyping up the fight even though he doesn't need to in my opinion.
> 
> It seems like almost every boxer does this before there fights and they don't have people whining about how he should be respectful.


I agree 100%. Other fighters talk smack and are cocky and nothing gets said. But i think BJ is just one of those guys people love to hate. I personally really like him, i think he seems like a pretty laid back cool guy who knows how to crank on the a%$hole to hype a fight up. As soon as the Sherk fight was over he said, i just wanted to make this the biggest fight ever, then invited him to train in Hilo.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> He was just dramatizing the go eff yourself part.


OK, but would it hurt him to show a little class instead?


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Actually, BJ Penn threatened to slap his own boss after he discovered that Dana concluded Episode II by telling BJ to get back in the gym. That has nothing to do with hyping his match with GSP. It has everything to do with being a selfish, immature brat.


----------



## Keeran (Nov 22, 2008)

*the fight of the year*

Personally i see GSP holding is own in the stand up as i believe that BJ's boxing is better and his hands are very powerful. However, i do see GSP being able to use his kicks to hold back BJ's boxing abilities. I feel GSP's amazing cardio and explosiveness as well as his new found confidence over taking fitch 5 rounds in what was a total one sided beat down will give him the slight edge. His mental game has improved with regards to his bouts of hughes and his wrestling is too good. I think it will be BJ on the feet then GSP taking him down waiting for BJ to gas and using his physically tools to grind BJ to a decision. I do not feel BJ will get knocked out or subbed but i have a sick feeling he will gas and get tko'd or decisioned.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

All this trash talking is slowly leading me to believe that if GSP wins, it'll be a very humbling defeat for BJ. Sort of like how much shit Serra talked, and ended up eating it hard.

God, I wish I could fast forward 2 weeks so I don't have to deal with all this BJ/GSP bullshit.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Plazz, do you really believe it's going to go away after the fight? We're looking at a month of bickering, steroid accusations, and excuses at the very least.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Fine, I just can't wait till all of this BJ/GSP talk has died down. I mean, nothing that's to happen in that fight would be bigger than freakin Nog getting TKO'd and even that has already died off.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Fine, I just can't wait till all of this BJ/GSP talk has died down. I mean, nothing that's to happen in that fight would be bigger than freakin Nog getting TKO'd and even that has already died off.


Plazz you know the forum is gonna be shit after the fight with all the stupid threads that are gonna pop up.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

I've got an idea...how about we ban the posting of BJ quotes until the fight airs? For one, BJ has been claiming that GSP is on roids for a long time. Personally, I think BJ is just trying to hype himself up to calm his own fears, as well as giving a preemptive justification in case BJ actually loses. I for one don't see BJ winning, and really don't want to listen to his bullshit until this is over.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> People shouldn't take BJ seriously stuff he says is just funny in a lot of ways so I just laugh at it.


Most "hardcore" fans don't take him seriously at all and indeed just laugh at BJ, his undeserved title shots and his overall douchebaggery. However there is some casual fans and total idiots (like the kimbo fans that threatened to kill Petruzelli after he beat Kimbo) who actually buys BJ's bs. 

I don't mind smacktalking specially when there is bad blood bitween the fighters, but BJ is extremely disrespectful and keeps slandering pretty much all his opponents (or fighters that are just generally better than him) by playing the steroid card or something else as stupid. Im so happy he'll be silenced soon.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

hopefully GSP will dominate Penn so much he will do the Muhammed Ali special of "whats my name bitch, say my name" and completely destroy Penns soul mwahahahhahah


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

im hoping to see a replay of sorts from the Frank Trigg vs GSP fight. that would make me very happy if BJ got embarrased like that.


----------

